# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  ملخص اليوم الاول من يورو 2008

## العالي عالي

*مباراتا اليوم الاول تخطفان الاضواء من حفل افتتاح يورو 2008*


رغم ما يجتذبه حفل الافتتاح دائما من اهتمام في البطولات الكبيرة نجحت مباراتا المجموعة الاولى بالدور الاول لبطولة كأس الامم الاوروبية الثالثة عشر (يورو 2008) في خطف الاضواء من حفل الافتتاح أمس السبت.

وتحولت جميع الانظار إلى داخل المستطيل الأخضر مع الافتتاح القوي للبطولة حيث تغلب المنتخب التشيكي على نظيره السويسري صاحب الارض 1/صفر وتغلب المنتخب البرتغالي على نظيره التركي 2/صفر.

ولم يكن حفل الافتتاح على استاد "سانت جاكوب بارك" في مدينة بازل السويسرية بالمستوى الرائع الذي انتظره الجميع ونجحت المباراة الافتتاحية بين سويسرا والتشيك في خطف الاضواء منه.

وحضر المباراة نحو 40 ألف مشجع يتقدمهم الرئيسان السويسري باسكال كوتشيبين والنمساوي هاينز فيشر وأمير موناكو وجوزيه مانويل باروسو رئيس الاتحاد الاوروبي والفرنسي ميشيل بلاتيني رئيس الاتحاد الاوروبي للعبة (يويفا) والسويسري جوزيف بلاتر رئيس الاتحاد الدولي للعبة (فيفا).

ولم تتجاوز مدة الحفل 13 دقيقة تحت إشراف المخرج الفرنسي مارتين أرنو وشارك في تنفيذه 600 متطوع حملوا فوق رؤوسهم مكعبات ذات ألوان عديدة لتشكيل صور رائعة هائلة عن كل من الدولتين المضيفتين سويسرا والنمسا.

ورغم ذلك لم تدم فرحة السويسريين كثيرا بافتتاح البطولة على أرضهم حيث سقط منتخبهم أمام نظيره التشيكي بالهدف الذي سجله فاكلاف سفيركوس في الدقيقة 71 من المباراة.




*الإصابة تحرم المنتخب السويسري من جهود ألكسندر فراي لمدة ستة أسابيع*

أعلن الجهاز الطبي للمنتخب السويسري اليوم الأحد أن ألكسندر فراي قائد الفريق سيغيب عن الملاعب نحو ستة أسابيع إثر إصابته في الركبة ولكنه سيبقى في سويسرا لمساندة زملائه في نهائيات كأس الأمم الأوروبية لكرة القدم (يورو 2008).

وقال كوبي كون المدير الفني للمنتخب السويسري اليوم فى مقر الفريق "أليكس قائدنا وسيبقى قائدنا".

وأكد طبيب الفريق كونو فيتزل أن فراي /29 عاما/ تعرض لتمزق في أربطة الركبة قبيل نهاية الشوط الأول من المباراة الافتتاحية ليورو 2008 التي خسرها المنتخب السويسري أمام نظيره التشيكي صفر/1 مساء أمس.

يذكر أن يورو 2008 تقام في النمسا وسويسرا في الفترة من السابع وحتى 29 حزيران/يونيو الجاري.

وأوضح فيتزل أن فراي سيغيب عن الملاعب نحو ستة أسابيع ولكنه لن يخضع لعملية جراحية.

وخرج فراي من أرض الملعب قبيل نهاية الشوط الأول والدموع تنهمر من عينيه وشاهد الشوط الثاني من اللقاء من على مقاعد البدلاء.

ووصف كون فراي بأنه "لاعب مهم" ولكنه قال "يجب أن نتقدم للأمام". حيث لا بديل أمام المنتخب السويسري سوى الفوز على تركيا والبرتغال إذا أراد التأهل إلى الدور التالي.

وكان فراي عاد إلى مستواه المعهود قبيل انطلاق يورو 2008 مباشرة بعد أشهر من الإصابات التي أبعدته عن أغلب مباريات فريق بوروسيا دورتموند بالدوري الألماني.



*منظمو يورو 2008 راضون عن اليوم الافتتاحي*

أبدى مسئولو اللجنة المنظمة لبطولة كأس الأمم الأوروبية (يورو 2008) بالنمسا وسويسرا رضائهم عن اليوم الافتتاحى أمس السبت للبطولة التي سجلت رقما قياسيا في حضور الجماهير بساحات المشجعين ، وذلك رغم وجود مشكلات بسيطة.
وقال فولفجانج آيشلر المتحدث باسم اللجنة المنظمة اليوم الأحد "إننا راضون للغاية عن اليوم الافتتاحي. لم تشهد أي من المباراتين أي حوادث. إننا راضون.

ووصف آيشلر المشكلات البسيطة التي شهدها اليوم الافتتاحي بأنها "طبيعية في حدث بمثل هذه الأهمية".

وأعلنت الشرطة في مدينة كلاجنفورت النمساوية أنها ألقت القبض على 17 مشجعا ليلة أمس السبت بعد الاشتباكات التي نشبت بين مشجعين ألمان وبولنديين ، كان أغلبهم مخمورين ، قبل المباراة المقررة بين منتخبي ألمانيا وبولندا اليوم الأحد في المجموعة الثانية بالبطولة الأوروبية.

وتدخلت الشرطة سريعا لفض الاشتباكات التي تعد بمثابة الحادثة الوحيدة التي شهدتها ساحات المشجعين في النمسا وسويسرا خلال اليوم الافتتاحي.

واستقبلت ثماني ساحات رسمية للمشجعين نحو 230 ألف مشجع علما بأن 170 ألف مشجع فقط تابع يورو 2004 بالبرتغال التي كانت بها ساحة عرض جماعي واحدة في العاصمة لشبونة.

وامتلأت ساحات المشجعين في المدن الأربع السويسرية المستضيفة للحدث بينما تابع 35 ألف مشجع في العاصمة النمساوية فيينا المباراة التي فاز فيها المنتخب التشيكي على نظيره السويسري 1/صفر في بازل بسويسرا وكذلك المباراة الذي انتهت بفوز المنتخب البرتغالي على نظيره التركي 2/صفر في جنيف.

وشهدت مباراة البرتغال وتركيا في جنيف حادثا واحدا غير مرغوب فيه عندما أعيدت حادثة مثيرة للجدل في المباراة على شاشات العرض العملاقة بالاستاد. ومن المفترض أن تعاد الأهداف وليست اللعبات المثيرة للجدل كي لا يثير ذلك غضب الجماهير.

وصرح ويليام جيلارد مدير الاتصالات في الاتحاد الأوروبي لكرة القدم (يويفا) قائلا "إنه شيء غريب للغاية أن تعرض تلك الحادثة." وأضاف أن يويفا سيتخذ احتياطاته كي لا يتكرر ذلك



*المشجعون الأتراك يهاجمون رجال الشرطة في فرانكفورت*

استخدم رجال الشرطة في مدينة فرانكفورت الألمانية رشاشات رذاذ الفلفل والهراوات لمقاومة مجموعة مكونة من 200 مشجع كرة قدم تركي قامت بمهاجمتهم في ساحة عرض عامةإثر هزيمة المنتخب التركي أمام نظيره البرتغالي صفر/2 بمدينة جنيف السويسرية في الجولة الأولى من منافسات المجموعة الأولى بنهائيات كأس الأمم الأوروبية (يورو 2008) المقامة بالنمسا وسويسرا.

وذكرت الشرطة اليوم الأحد أن المشجعين قاموا بقذف الضباط بالزجاجات والأحجار وقد أصيب ضابط بجروح طفيفة.

وتابع أكثر من ستة ألاف مشجع المباراة التي أقيمت في جنيف من خلال شاشات العرض العامة في فرانكفورت.





*بيكنباور : ليمان يجب أن يعتزل اللعب الدولي عقب يورو 2008*

قال "القيصر" فرانز بيكنباور إن حارس مرمى المنتخب الألماني ينز ليمان يجب أن يعتزل اللعب الدولي عقب كأس الأمم الأوروبية الحالية (يورو 2008) ليترك مكانه لحارس أصغر سنا.

وصرح أسطورة الكرة الألمانية بيكناور في حوار نشر اليوم الأحد قائلا "بطولة مثل هذه دائما تشكل فرصة للاعتزال والسماح لجيل جديد ببداية مشواره. سأنصح ينز بالاعتزال عقب اليورو ليمنح اللاعبين الأصغر سنا فرصة للمشاركة".

وأصبح ينز ليمان /38 عاما/ الحارس الأساسي لمنتخب ألمانيا منذ عام 2006 لكنه حتى الآن لم يتحدث بشأن مستقبله مع اللعب الدولي بعد انتهاء يورو 2008 والتي يفتتح المنتخب الألماني مشواره فيها بلقاء نظيره البولندي في وقت لاحق اليوم الأحد.

وكان يواخيم لوف المدير الفني للمنتخب الألماني قد استدعى روبرت إنكه /30 عاما/ من هانوفر وريني أدلر /22 عاما/ من باير ليفركوزن ليكونا حارسين بديلين لليمان في اليورو.

ووقع ليمان عقدا مع شتوتجارت حتى نهاية الموسم المقبل ليعود إلى المنافسة بالدوري الألماني (بوندسليجا) قادما من أرسنال الإنجليزي ، لكن بيكنباور أبدى شكوكه حول "ما إذا كان (ليمان) سيظل متحمسا للمشاركة في (كأس العالم) عام 2010".





*القبض على سبعة ألمان في النمسا إثر مصادمات بين مشجعي المنتخب البولندي والألماني	*

ألقت السلطات النمساوية القبض على سبعة من المشجعين الألمان إثر وقوع أولى المصادمات بين مشجعي المنتخب البولندي والألماني مساء أمس السبت وسط مدينة كلاجنفورت جنوبي النمسا.

وذكرت مصادر شرطة مقاطعة كيرنتن النمساوية اليوم الأحد أن نحو مئة مشجع بولندي تشاجروا مع حوالي مئة آخرين من الألمان في إحدى ساحات العرض وذلك قبل يوم من بدء المبارة بين منتخب كلا البلدين.

وقد وصلت المصادمات بينهما إلى حد التقاذف بأكواب البيرة والتعارك.

واضطرت السلطات النمساوية إلى التدخل لفض الاشتباك وألقت القبض على سبعة ألمان لمنع أي تصعيد للمصادمات.

وتستضيف كل من النمسا وسويسرا مباريات كأس الأمم الأوروبية لكرة القدم (يورو 2008) في الفترة من السابع حتى التاسع والعشرين من الشهر الحالي.




*الإيطالي بانوتشي سيخوض مباراة المنتخب الهولندي في يورو 2008*

أكد المدافع الإيطالي كريستيان بانوتشي ، الذي تعرض أمس الأول الجمعة لإصابة في الركبة اضطرته لمغادرة التدريبات ، أنه قادر على خوض مباراة المنتخب الهولندي غدا الاثنين في الجولة الأولى من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة ببطولة كأس الأمم الاوروبية (يورو 2008).

وكان بانوتشي /34 عاما/ قد شعر بآلام في ركبته اليمنى خلال تدريبات أمس الأول ، لكنه أكد في مؤتمر صحفي أنه سيلعب أمام المنتخب الهولندي في بيرن بسويسرا.

وأشار بانوتشي "شعرت بآلام في ركبتي اليمنى بعد انتهاء الموسم الكروي مع روما ، وفضلت عدم الاستمرار في التدريبات ، ولكني أعتقد أنني سأخوض مباراة هولندا".

وأكد المدافع المخضرم أنه لا يريد فقدان "أي مباراة" مع المنتخب الإيطالي ، خاصة وأنه لم يشارك في صفوف المنتخب الإيطالي الفائز بكأس العالم 2006 بألمانيا.

وتأتي إصابة بانوتشي بعد أربعة أيام فقط من إصابة قائد المنتخب الإيطالي فابيو كانافارو بتمزق في أربطة الكاحل والتي تحرمه من المشاركة مع منتخب بلاده في يورو 2008 .

----------


## غسان

مشكوور ياعالي كمشة أخبار بتجنن

----------


## العالي عالي

> مشكوور ياعالي كمشة أخبار بتجنن


هلالالالالالالالا  غسان منور والله 

ان شاء الله متابعة يورو 2008 تمام َ :Smile:  َ

----------


## غسان

> هلالالالالالالالا  غسان منور والله 
> 
> ان شاء الله متابعة يورو 2008 تمام َ َ


الله يسلمك  ... بطولة كويسة بس تمنيت لو الاتراك تعادلو مبارح

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

Thanks for news

----------


## العالي عالي

> الله يسلمك  ... بطولة كويسة بس تمنيت لو الاتراك تعادلو مبارح


الخير بالجايات ان شاء الله 

بس البطولة من اولها مولعة 

وان شاء الله يكون الاتراك والكروات وتشيك بأفضل حالاتهم 

والبطولة للتشيك

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> الخير بالجايات ان شاء الله 
> 
> بس البطولة من اولها مولعة 
> 
> وان شاء الله يكون الاتراك والكروات وتشيك بأفضل حالاتهم 
> 
> والبطولة للتشيك


it's for Italy :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## غسان

البطولة كويسة .... بس انه التشيك تاخذ البطولة صعبة كثير ... والمستوى الي ظهروا فيه مبارح لا يؤهلهم حتى يكونوا الحصان الاسود بالبطولة

----------


## العالي عالي

> البطولة كويسة .... بس انه التشيك تاخذ البطولة صعبة كثير ... والمستوى الي ظهروا فيه مبارح لا يؤهلهم حتى يكونوا الحصان الاسود بالبطولة


لا تنسا انو 2004 ما حدا كان متوقع اليونان 

هاي كرة القدم لا تعترف بكبير

----------

